# Gemmy Holiday Light Show Controller (6 Channel)



## DarenG (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi guys. I picked one of these up at the lats minute for around 80 bucks to see if I could put together a quick display but I am having problems with it. I tried to fill 5 of the ports and 2 of the ports appear not to be working. Even when I turn the timer to "all on" those same 2 ports don't appear to be working.

Anybody with experience on these? Does every port have to be filled to complete the circuit or something? I am going to try one last time to fill each port but my guess is I have a faulty unit and will just be out of luck this year.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't help too much except for some of the basics...guess you've tried a known working prop from a known good channel in one of the 'bad' channels? Also, guess you've got all polarity hooked up correctly?


----------



## DarenG (Oct 19, 2011)

corey872 said:


> Can't help too much except for some of the basics...guess you've tried a known working prop from a known good channel in one of the 'bad' channels? Also, guess you've got all polarity hooked up correctly?


Correct. I double checked all that. I did plug in props I knew were good. It's pretty much shot. I know the 2 channels are bad. I guess I just will return it, save the money and put it towards a lights-o-rama controller.

Appreciate the response.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds like you might have a bad unit. Can you get it exchanged?


----------

